# HTC One M8 and the usb port



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Why aren't you going over Bluetooth?


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

money_man said:


> Why aren't you going over Bluetooth?


Because I don't care to spend the $85 it costs for the Camaro PDIM. Bluetooth music isn't that important to me and the quality is better over USB.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I take my Bluetooth for granted


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Give up. Lol I've gotten my HTC one to work a couple times, but the car just doesn't want to pick up Android devices for some reason. Luckily I had an old iPod I loaded music onto and just keep it in the console.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Use a USB stick then


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

money_man said:


> Use a USB stick then


I have a 64gb loaded to the brim with music as a backup. Having it index for 20 minutes before I can listen to it isn't something I want to do every time I get in my car. Thanks for the suggestion though.

It's a shame that iPhone's work so flawlessly with this but android phones don't. Chevy has forced my hand to iPhone


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

scriz, PM the Chevy Customer Care folks here and have them put you in touch with GM's infotainment support group. Maybe they can help you. Quite frankly, from what I've seen with various brands of cars, support of the many, many different phone operating systems is spotty and varies with automobile, stereo system installed, and the OS version of the subject phone. I use bluetooth for telephony support and a USB stick for music in my car. Fortunately, the Nav unit in my car only takes no more than about 20 seconds to index a flash drive of any size.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

scriz said:


> Because I don't care to spend the $85 it costs for the Camaro PDIM. Bluetooth music isn't that important to me and the quality is better over USB.


The Bluetooth sound quality is well worth it. I keep hearing about issues with newer Androids having USB problems and am so glad I spent the $85 and 30 minutes.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> scriz, PM the Chevy Customer Care folks here and have them put you in touch with GM's infotainment support group. Maybe they can help you. Quite frankly, from what I've seen with various brands of cars, support of the many, many different phone operating systems is spotty and varies with automobile, stereo system installed, and the OS version of the subject phone. I use bluetooth for telephony support and a USB stick for music in my car. Fortunately, the Nav unit in my car only takes no more than about 20 seconds to index a flash drive of any size.


you have the Nav unit? That might be the difference. I can plug in the USB and the initial index was roughly an shout and a half, all the next indexes have been roughly 20 minutes or so. I have the non-Nav radio.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

scriz said:


> you have the Nav unit? That might be the difference. I can plug in the USB and the initial index was roughly an shout and a half, all the next indexes have been roughly 20 minutes or so. I have the non-Nav radio.


Sorry if I misled you. The Nav unit in my car is made by Mitsubishi for Honda. Was just tryng to make a point that the indexing speed is not a function of USB connectivity, but of the audio unit in the car. The slow indexing in the Cruze has been discussed here before. I saw it also when I was comparing cars a year ago. IIRC it was slow with either the stock Cruze audio unit or the Nav unit that was available in the '13 MY. Granted, the access time of the particular flash drive may have some impact on indexing speed, but not by a factor of minutes.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Sorry if I misled you. The Nav unit in my car is made by Mitsubishi for Honda. Was just tryng to make a point that the indexing speed is not a function of USB connectivity, but of the audio unit in the car. The slow indexing in the Cruze has been discussed here before. I saw it also when I was comparing cars a year ago. IIRC it was slow with either the stock Cruze audio unit or the Nav unit that was available in the '13 MY. Granted, the access time of the particular flash drive may have some impact on indexing speed, but not by a factor of minutes.


the flash drive is a microsdxc 64gb class 10, so I don't believe it's the speed of the flash drive that's prohibiting it.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I believe it's also a factor of how much music you have on there. I used to hook up an old iPod 8gb. It would only take about 2 mins to index


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scriz said:


> Anyone here have any luck with the new HTC One M8 working with the USB port for audio over USB? I tried the Galaxy S5 and it was a no go..so back to iPhone I went.


Hey there scriz, 

Here are a couple of resources that you will hopefully find useful. I would recommend visiting, GM Total Connect to check compatibility with your system. If you are still experiencing difficulties feel free to reach out to our infotainment team at, 855-478-7767 from 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week. And of course we are always happy to answer questions as well, and we can be reached via PM. 

Take care!

Jonathan A. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Back to my original question, anyone with a m8 get it to work for audio over USB?


----------



## scrapmaker (Apr 22, 2014)

obermd said:


> The Bluetooth sound quality is well worth it. I keep hearing about issues with newer Androids having USB problems and am so glad I spent the $85 and 30 minutes.


What do you mean by this? I was under the impression that the Camaro PDIM module only supports Bluetooth 2.1, which is fairly rough, (causes my ears to turn red.) Currently I'm running an Auris FreeDa in my console which is BT4.0 AptX. The audio quality is on par with a straight auxiliary cable, which is great. I've never heard a pre-BT4.0AptX bluetooth device output sound worth listening to. I've been researching options to somehow retain my steering wheel controls, but that has been a slippery slope and I may as well invest in a replacement headunit -- Like a Pioneer AppRadio3.



scriz said:


> Back to my original question, anyone with a m8 get it to work for audio over USB?


Scriz, there are apps out on XDA-Developers that attempt to display Android phone storage as a USB disk drive (Mass Storage Mode,) versus the [now native] MTP mechanism used on all current Android phones. If you had a Samsung phone with an SD card installed, it's fairly easy to mount that to be seen over USB. You'll likely never be able to play Pandora or anything like that. There are some attempts to get that done, but Android doesn't support that out-of-the-box. Most devices seem CAPABLE of "USB Audio," but finding a headunit that actually interprets that sound is ALSO a major PITA. 

Good luck!


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> The Bluetooth sound quality is well worth it. I keep hearing about issues with newer Androids having USB problems and am so glad I spent the $85 and 30 minutes.


Apple being a "walled garden" with a consistent API makes it a lot easier to write interface software than it is for Android, which has multiple versions across manufacturers and vendors. MTP was the workaround that let the phone pretend to the car that the secondary SD card was a thumb drive.

The next to latest (4.3) android OS changed something in MTP and our cars won't see it anymore, and they took away direct USB mode, likely because it could corrupt the memory and brick the phone.

4.4 is supposed to work better, if you have it. 

Otherwise, you will need to root your phone and install 3rd party direct USB software. I have yet to find a procedure for my phone (AT&T S4 Active), so I got the BT PDIM. It's nice enough, but it has it's quirks, too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

scrapmaker said:


> What do you mean by this? I was under the impression that the Camaro PDIM module only supports Bluetooth 2.1, which is fairly rough, (causes my ears to turn red.) Currently I'm running an Auris FreeDa in my console which is BT4.0 AptX. The audio quality is on par with a straight auxiliary cable, which is great. I've never heard a pre-BT4.0AptX bluetooth device output sound worth listening to. I've been researching options to somehow retain my steering wheel controls, but that has been a slippery slope and I may as well invest in a replacement headunit -- Like a Pioneer AppRadio3.


I can't tell the difference between the Bluetooth A2DP and the original CD is what I mean.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Just upgraded to 4.4.2 Kitkat on my phone - no difference.

My old SII Skyrocket worked fine with our cars, as long as I put all files on the "external" SD card.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You can't get 4.4.4?


----------

